# Cambio Rino



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about this brand or model? I've read some conflicting information. Some say they were made in Italy others say Canada. Any info you could offer on this company or frame would be great, Thanks.

-Links


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Rino Radaelli was a professional race mechanic in the 60's who opened a retail bike shop near milan,italy. In the mid 70's his company, cambio rino, began producing a rear derailleur using suntour's offset slant parallelogram concepts as well as building framesets made from faulck, columbus and later, ishiwata tubing. he soon added an innovative & economical series of cranksets,pedals, front & rear derailleurs, seatpost,etc. to his product line and combined with contracted out or rebadged hubsets,brakesets, rims, headsets ,etc from various italian and japanese sources was able to sell full road groups ( crono,excel & aereo), & complete bikes, mostly aimed at the entry and mid level racing markets.The bikes and components were esp popular with triathaloners after one of the early 80's hawaiian ironman winners used one of his frames equipped with an excel road group . 
Joe Gardin was the north american /CDN importer for Cambio Rino bicycles , frames and components which he sold under the Cambio Rino and Excel brand names. Mr. Radaelli and Mr Gardin eventually had a falling out over Gardin's use of the Cambio Rino trade name on parts and bikes that he sourced from elsewhere or had produced domestically to supplement and expand his Canadian & US product lines. The separation led to Gardin producing and marketing under his own brand of Gardin bicycles. 

https://cambiorino.com/


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

Amazing thanks. Your bike is beautiful. Have you been riding it for long and if so what do you think? I've found one is nice shape for 160 dollars. I've never seen one before and really like the look of this one. Thanks for the response.

-Links


----------

